# Help



## Cynthiaann123 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I crotchet for a hobby, i finished husband full bread spread a month ago and starting on another for my daughter, well i got opportunity to make two more bed spread sized crotcheted blankets and lady will pay me to do it...
how do u charge a person for each spread never did this before...

any ideas...be blessed Cynthia...


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't have a clue, but you might post this on the Fiber Arts board. I bet the folks there would be able to help you.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Pricing crochet work, specially something that large, is really tricky. Did she give you ANY idea of how much she was willing to pay you? 

You could figure out how long it takes you to do the spread, and then pay yourself XX dollars per hour, plus the cost of the yarn/thread. However, don't price yourself out of the ballpark. I know with my weaving, if I charged $20 and hour for, say, dishcloths, I'd never sell any around this area. (In NY...maybe...but not here in the midwest)


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I made 12 afghans one year for Christmas. I crocheted many many hours, on vacation, while watching television, etc... I had them all on the couch getting ready to ship them out to various family members, and I thought I don't believe I could ever figure out how to charge for them, and could never charge for them by the hour. It took hundreds of hours! So in my opinion charge what you want or what someone is willing to pay for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2003)

Figure out how much materials are and double it but I, personally, wouldn't take less than $50. You name your price up front and she can take it or leave it, it she leaves it, it will just save you the work. If she doesn't like the price tell her you'll teach her how to make one herself...for a price of course.  I used to crochet Victorian dolls which takes much less time than an afghan and I got $35 for them.


----------

